# LP detecter



## roy south (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a 2006 Mallard and the lp detecter keeps sounding off. I was told the if the battery is bad it will caus this I bought a new battery and the waning beeper is still going off, does anyone have any thought or ideas on this. I bought the camper used and do not have any manuals and cannot find any on line.
Thanks 
Roy


----------

